# Automatisches kopieren von Server zu Server



## vsitor (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Datenbankscript, dass von meinen Datenbanken jede Nacht automatisch ein Backup macht. Nun möchte ich diese ZIP-Dateien automatisch jede Nacht auf ein anderen Server per FTP kopieren lassen, sodaß ich die Backups auf 2 Server gleichzeitig habe. Gibts dafür ein Script das man eventuell via Cron aufrufen könnte ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2007)

Ob es da was fertiges gibt weiss ich nicht, aber es sollte keinen grossen Aufwand darstellen selbst eines zu schreiben.

Als kleinen Sicherheitstipp moechte ich Dir noch empfehlen, dass Du am besten einen separaten User auf dem Zielsystem dafuer anlegst der sonst nicht genutzt wird und im Grunde auch nicht viel darf ausser eben per FTP einloggen und in seinem Home-Verzeichnis schreiben, also am besten sollte der beim FTP-Zugriff in sein Home-Verzeichnis chrootet werden damit der auch garnicht irgendwoanders dran kann, per FTP zumindest. SSH-Login sollte nach Moeglichkeit nicht moeglich sein. Lokales Login wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht ausschliessen koennen da dies, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch den FTP-Zugriff lahmlegen wuerde (ich mein ich haette da mal sowas erlebt).

Du kannst dann ja noch auf dem Zielsystem per Cronjob die Daten wieder verschieben sodass diese dann auch aus dem Home-Verzeichnis des angelegten Users verschwinden.

Das Problem dabei ist naemlich ganz einfach, dass Du das Passwort dieses FTP-Users im Klartext im Script wirst eintragen muessen. Dementsprechend sollte dieser User so wenig Zugriff wie nur eben noetig haben und optimalerweise sollten halt die Backups dann halt auch aus dem Home-Verzeichnis geschoben werden damit ein User der sich ueber diesen User Zugriff verschafft nicht an die Backups kommt, oder eben zumindest die Zeitspanne in der dies moeglich ist so klein wie moeglich gehalten wird.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Lokales Login wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht ausschliessen koennen da dies, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch den FTP-Zugriff lahmlegen wuerde (ich mein ich haette da mal sowas erlebt).


Wie währe es mit einem virtuellen FTP User?
So habe ich es für meinen vHost gelöst..... ohne einen Systemuser anlegen zu müssen.
Da dem vUser ein Verzeichnis vorgegeben werden muss, kann man jedes beliebige Verzichnis wählen (in meinem Fall /var/www/Username/).





			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem dabei ist naemlich ganz einfach, dass Du das Passwort dieses FTP-Users im Klartext im Script wirst eintragen muessen.


Das ist aber nicht das einzigste Problem.
Das Passwort wird unverschlüsselt übertragen.
Funktioniert in diesem Fall (also per Cronjob/Shellsript) kein FTPS?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2007)

SCP waer eine Alternative zu FTP. Bei beiden Varianten ist halt immer das Problem, dass das Passwort im Klartext im Script stehen muss.
Obwohl bei SCP koennte es moeglich sein hostbasierte Zugriffskontrolle zu haben, da bin ich aber nicht grad ganz sicher.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Januar 2007)

Ich rede nicht von SFTP, sondern von FTPS (FTP over SSL). 

Sicherlich muss das Passwort im Klartext im Script stehen..... das ist aber nicht so eine hohes Sicherheitsrisiko wie es auch noch im Klartext zu übertragen. 
Wobei ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin ob das Passwort im Klartext im Script stehen muss..... zumindest bei HTTP scheint es auch anders zu funktionieren.


----------

